# I am having problems configuring my printer whit cups.

## weirdo

I have a HP deskjet 932c. I installed cups and tryied to configure my printer as follow: After setting the name end description of the printer i choosed as a device: LPD/LPR Host or Printer. After that i entered /dev/lp0 in the Device url space. In make i choosed HP then HP New Deskjet Series CUPS v1.1 in the model space. After configuring the printer a press the print test page buton but the printer did nothing. 

I look at the completed job list and here is the given message for the print page:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  hpprinter-9   Test Page   root   15k    cancelled at
> 
> Thu Aug 8 16:28:05 2002
> ...

 

I hope its clear enought.

weirdo

----------

## how

 *weirdo wrote:*   

> I have a HP deskjet 932c. I installed cups and tryied to configure my printer as follow: After setting the name end description of the printer i choosed as a device: LPD/LPR Host or Printer.

 

That "device" is used when you want CUPS to contact another server running the traditional LPD daemon for printing. You should choose a parallel port instead (entering "/dev/lp0" as the device url is otherwise correct for parallel port printers).

----------

## weirdo

Well i did what you said and i think it solved the port problem but it dosen't work maybe its a driver problem. I don't know what to do any ideas ??

weirdo

----------

## pjp

Have you been to LinuxPrinting.org?

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I have the same printer

downgrade to CUPS 1.1.14

----------

## weirdo

how do i downgrade to cups 1.1.14 using portage ? I never had to downgrade before.

I'll try going back to linuxprinting.org.

----------

## ghost_o

 *weirdo wrote:*   

> how do i downgrade to cups 1.1.14 using portage ? I never had to downgrade before.
> 
> I'll try going back to linuxprinting.org.

 

```

emerge unmerge cups && emerge net-print/cups/cups-1.1.14-r4.ebuild

```

-G

----------

## weirdo

Thanks it works its not perfect it need some tweaking but it works

----------

